# Hell freeze over



## Quake 3

Bonjour à vous! Après une longue absence, je suis vraiment content de vous retrouver sur ce forum. Continuons, si vous le voulez bien, à traduire de nouvelles répliques du jeu vidéo Quake 3.

*'What if Hell froze over?'​*
Il me semble que cette expression est similaire à "_when pigs fly_", en français "quand les poules auront des dents", mais ce sont pourtant deux expressions différentes, et il me faudrait savoir comment en français, traduit-on cette expression avec "hell freeze over".
Le contexte du jeu est le suivant: lors d'un match, lorsque quelqu'un commence une phrase par "_What if_", peu importe la suite de la phrase, les autres joueurs sont alors amenés à rétorquer une série de différentes répliques, que voici:

_'Of course! What if I stuck a shotgun up your nose and fired?'
'Sorry, I skipped school the day they talked about that.'
'What if pigs could fly?'
'Beats me. Go ask your girlfriend.'
'Not sure. Do we have to talk?'
'They didn't bring me here because I was captain of the debate team.'
'What if I just jam my boot in your yap?'
'What if? What if? What if? I'm sick of it already.'
'Oh, yeah, like that's gonna happen.'
'Duhhhhhh. As if.'
'I dunno. Would it matter?'_

Merci à tous!


----------



## Broff

Hi Quake 3,

Et si alors il faisait beau en enfer? ou Et si l'herbe était verte en enfer?


----------



## Already-Seen

How did you translate "what if"? 
Et s'il gelait en enfer?


----------



## Austin Pal

_"Et si c'était demain la veille ?"_


----------



## Already-Seen

Austin Pal said:


> _"Et si c'était demain la veille ?"_


  (That's a good one. Pretty funny too!)


----------



## Quake 3

Great!! And I thought nobody would reply to this thread! Thanks a lot guys, I really needed your help on this one! See you soon in another thread! All your suggestions sound quite OK!


----------



## Bobbibounette

Je ne connais que "avec des si on mettrait Paris en bouteille !"
Je ne connais que cette expression avec 'si' correspondant à ce type d'idiome en anglais... jamais rien entendu qui parlait d'enfer, personnellement...


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Already-Seen said:


> (That's a good one. Pretty funny too!)


 
Hello ~
i am wondering why is it funny in this translation


----------



## Bobbibounette

The proper phrase is "c'est pas demain la veille"! meaning it will never happen because "tomorrow" is not "the day before"!
We have at least another phrase to say that something won't happen
... "la semaine des quatre jeudis et des trois dimanches", not much used I think.


----------



## Carine0502

how 'bout _à la saint Glinglin?_
_Quand il gèlera en enfer_ I heard that in a film, but most probably too _litérale_ translation!


----------



## Bobbibounette

Carine0502 said:


> how 'bout _à la saint Glinglin?_
> _Quand il gèlera en enfer_ I heard that in a film, but most probably too _litérale_ translation!


 
... colloquial, but good one !


----------



## Quake 3

Sure, "A la St Glinglin" has the same meaning as "when pigs fly", but in this sentence we need at least a verb since we have to take into account the "What if". How could you possibly translate the sentence with "A la St Glinglin" only?


----------



## hunternet

--> et si l'enfer était pavé de bonnes intentions ?

EDIT : peu importe l'image apparemment, mais s'il faut que ce soit lié à l'enfer tu as toute latitude pour traduire à ta sauce, genre :

- et là, la marmotte elle fait du ski en enfer avec Satan.
- Mais bien sûr. Et l'enfer c'est un paradis tropical avec thé glacé à volonté.


etc...


----------



## Quake 3

I've been thinking... in English "_hell freeze over_" seems to be an idiomatic phrase, the term has not been created for the game, it IS a phrase on its own right.
Thus, I guess in French, we have to do the same, we have to come up with a saying or a phrase or something 100% French, something commonly used.
"Et si l'enfer était pavé de bonnes intentions" seems, here to fit the bill!

The two other suggestions are simply just terrific thumbsup:  ), the only problem is that they are fitted for the game... you see what I mean?
Perhaps my point of view is wrong and I should tackle the translation otherwise, though, it's just that it seems to me the most logic way to try to come up with a French equivalent.

Thank you so much Hunternet and thank you all of you for your involvment.


----------



## Bobbibounette

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton choix. Cette expression ne me semble pas correspondre à une situation probable de jeu vidéo et n'est qu'une version très personnelle (pour ne pas dire qu'elle n'a pas d'existence réelle) de l'expression française suivante

"L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions" est ce que l'on dit à quelqu'un qui à fait quelque chose de très mal alors qu'il dit avoir voulu bien faire...

Trouvé sur "expressio.fr"





*« L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions »*





Les meilleures dispositions d'esprit, les bonnes intentions peuvent conduire aux pires résultats.


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Bobbibounette said:


> The proper phrase is "c'est pas demain la veille"! meaning it will never happen because "tomorrow" is not "the day before"!
> We have at least another phrase to say that something won't happen
> ... "la semaine des quatre jeudis et des trois dimanches", not much used I think.


 
Thanks Bobbibounette, it is a really impressive expression


----------



## Topsie

Just for the hell of it!
http://humor.beecy.net/misc/hellfrozeover/


----------



## Bobbibounette

On Retrouve a Paris said:


> Thanks Bobbibounette, it is a really impressive expression


As you were interested, I looked it up on the internet and have to admit that the expression I know is a transformed one... It should only be 

*La semaine des quatre jeudi.*

If you like it, look it up for yourself, the origins of the phrase are quite fun.

"Encyclopédie des expressions"
Ainsi, cette *expression* désigne bien une *semaine* utopique, qui n’existe pas, et renvoie donc le sujet concerné par _“la *semaine* des *quatre* *jeudis*”_ à “Pâques ou à la Trinité“, aux “calendes grecques“, ou à “la Saint Glinglin“… autant dire jamais.


----------



## hunternet

Bobbibounette said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton choix. Cette expression ne me semble pas correspondre à une situation probable de jeu vidéo et n'est qu'une version très personnelle (pour ne pas dire qu'elle n'a pas d'existence réelle) de l'expression française suivante
> 
> "L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions" est ce que l'on dit à quelqu'un qui à fait quelque chose de très mal alors qu'il dit avoir voulu bien faire...



Le but du jeu étant de tirer sur tout être vivant, on ne peut pas qualifier ca de "bonne intention".

Effectivement, le joueur peut vouloir bien faire...du mal, et uniquement du mal, dans ce jeu relativement violent.

C'est une interprétation personnelle, mais je ne sais pas si elle est tellement décalée par rapport au jeu.


----------



## Grop

Bobbibounette said:


> Je ne connais que "avec des si on mettrait Paris en bouteille !"



Une référence amusante à ce proverbe: _Avec des si on coupe du bois. _Je trouve que ça pourrait convenir comme réponse insolente à un Et si?

Des si, des scies, tout ça...


----------



## Quake 3

LOL, nice pun, Grop! I didn't know that one!
Once again, the phrases like "_la semaine des 4 jeudis_","_La St Glinglin_", "_Pâques ou à la Trinité_", "_Calendes grecques_" are ok but you cannot use them starting your sentence with "_Et si_"! 
That's why Hunternet's and Grop's suggestions are more appropriate here.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Quake 3,

Et si... ma grand-mère faisait du vélo ? (à quatt' pattes sur un tonneau, bien sûr...)


----------



## Suehil

'When hell freezes over' is the original expression - it means 'quand les poules auront des dents' - so why not 'et si les poules poussaient des dents?'


----------



## Bobbibounette

Suehil said:


> so why not 'et si les poules poussaient des dents?'


Alas...it's not possible in French! 
Mais en suivant ta logique "et si les poules avaient des dents ?"
"et si les cochons avaient des ailes ?"

ET à ce moment là et si tu veux vraiment du "hell" D ) quelque part... "et si le diable prenait des vacances au pôle nord ?" mais bon, c'est bien de faire des inventions mais c'est risqué...


----------



## Suehil

Bobbibounette said:


> Alas...it's not possible in French!


 
I was afraid of that   I was trying to get the idea of 'if hens *grew* teeth'.  How would you say that in French?


----------



## Grop

_Et si des dents poussaient aux poules? Et si les poules avaient des dents qui poussent?_

Tout cela est trop compliqué pour convenir aux besoins de Quake3.


----------



## Cath.S.

Suehill, I suggest
_Et si les poules *se mettaient* à avoir des dents ?_

Mon essai, d'inspiration sartrienne :
_Et si l'Enfer, c'était toi-même ?_


----------



## hunternet

egueule said:


> Mon essai, d'inspiration sartrienne :
> _Et si l'Enfer, c'était toi-même ?_



Pourquoi pas, mais ici c'est un...contre-sens , puisque être l'Enfer, c'est plutôt sympa (et utile) dans ce type de jeu (qui est, rappelons-le, un savoureux mélange entre le jeu de l'oie et la guerre nucléaire). 

Mais pourquoi pas : "et le paradis, c'est les autres" ??


----------



## cozzy

It seems to me that there is a little confusion so hopefully this will help
"and pigs might fly" 
This is normally used in response to a statement which is viewed as absurd, as nonsense, as something that will never happen
e.g. "the government will help" "yeah, and pigs might fly"

"when hell freezes over"
This is used after a verb and often in response to a 'when' question and means that you will never do something
e.g. "i'll talk to her when hell freezes over'
       "when will you pay me?" "when hell freezes over"


----------



## Cath.S.

hunternet said:


> Pourquoi pas, mais ici c'est un...contre-sens , puisque être l'Enfer, c'est plutôt sympa (et utile) dans ce type de jeu (qui est, rappelons-le, un savoureux mélange entre le jeu de l'oie et la guerre nucléaire).
> 
> Mais pourquoi pas : "et le paradis, c'est les autres" ??


Merci de remettre les pendules à l'heure.
Et... excellente suggestion !


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> Suehill, I suggest
> _Et si les poules *se mettaient* à avoir des dents ?_[/I]



Or on the same line of thoughts...

_Et si les poules se mettaient à mordre? _


----------



## tonality

egueule said:


> Suehill, I suggest
> _Et si les poules *se mettaient* à avoir des dents ?_
> 
> Mon essai, d'inspiration sartrienne :
> _Et si l'Enfer, c'était toi-même ?_



hahahaha


----------



## toban

cozzy said:


> "when hell freezes over"
> This is used after a verb and often in response to a 'when' question and means that you will never do something
> e.g. "i'll talk to her when hell freezes over'
> "when will you pay me?" "when hell freezes over"



Tout à fait! Ça ressemble un peu à «over my dead body» :
- If you don't pay me back, I'll take the money from you!
- Over my dead body! (i.e. You'll have to kill me first!)

I don't think "What if hell freezes over?" needs to be translated with "Et si..." because the "what if" isn't the important part. It's just an arrogant way of saying "yeah, like _that_ [what the other person has just said] will ever happen!" 

I suppose it's a question of whether you want a translation that closely resembles the original English, or whether you want a translation that captures the aggressiveness of the original in a way that works better in French.


----------



## Quake 3

Actually, I want both! I know it sometimes is not possible but if I could come up with a French translation resembling the English phrase as well as a translation which would properly convey the "aggressiveness" of the original sentence, I'd be delighted!
I've been reading all your comments and there are so many different suggestions that I'm still not sure which one is to be picked.
"_Et si le paradis, c'est les autres?_" works fine I guess but I'm afraid I'm incapable of being objective, I'm actually wondering if this very sentence captures the absurdity of "_what if hell froze over?_".
As Toban and Cozzy mentioned it, "_When hell freeze over_" is a real idiom but it makes little sense or no sense at all to add "_What if_". The same goes with "_(what if) pigs fly_".  You see?
As for the alleged phrases that derive from "_quand les poules auront des dents_", even if they may be OK literally, I'd prefer to stick to something related to hell/paradise, as suggested by Egueule and Hunternet.
Anyway, do bear in mind that I truly appreciate your help and I don't know what I could do without you guys! Thank you very much!


----------



## funnyhat

Quake 3 said:


> Actually, I want both! I know it sometimes is not possible but if I could come up with a French translation resembling the English phrase as well as a translation which would properly convey the "aggressiveness" of the original sentence, I'd be delighted!
> I've been reading all your comments and there are so many different suggestions that I'm still not sure which one is to be picked.
> "_Et si le paradis, c'est les autres?_" works fine I guess but I'm afraid I'm incapable of being objective, I'm actually wondering if this very sentence captures the absurdity of "_what if hell froze over?_".
> As Toban and Cozzy mentioned it, "_When hell freeze over_" is a real idiom but it makes little sense or no sense at all to add "_What if_". The same goes with "_(what if) pigs fly_". You see?
> As for the alleged phrases that derive from "_quand les poules auront des dents_", even if they may be OK literally, I'd prefer to stick to something related to hell/paradise, as suggested by Egueule and Hunternet.
> Anyway, do bear in mind that I truly appreciate your help and I don't know what I could do without you guys! Thank you very much!


 
Quick note: it should be "When hell freezes over," with an "s".


----------



## Quake 3

Yeah, yeah, sorry about that...


----------

